# Gawd, that was awful!!



## secuono (Jun 28, 2013)

I went out around 7pm to finish moving the panels over so the boar got his new pen. Then finished up the sow's and her piglet's big pen. 
Issue wasn't with moving the piglets nor the boar, but the psychotic sow!! Gawd is she just heck to get to do anything!! She hates change and no amount of food will get her moving!! 
By the time it got dark, I found a way to get her into the boars pen, but in the process, managed to loose the runt somewhere in the tall grass. I gave up with the new pen because she kept getting herself stuck in the fence, cus she's nuts and all. Hoping they use the hut in there and that it doesn't rain. 
I may have to move the boar out into the big pen for a week or so and then swap them. 
I started late because of the heat, I'm not going to pass out working on fencing or moving hogs, no way. 
Eventually I had to go get the fancier flashlight and search for the piglet, runt isn't very bright, she went the total opposite direction everyone else was....ugh. I heard an oink, then silence for too long, so I shooed mom back towards the hut where the boar was standing. Bit by bit, I backed her up, she oinked to her piglets to follow and eventually I was able to hear the runt and her general location! 
Ran over and there she was, in the clover twice her height! Scooped her up and put her at the fence near mom, of course, she went the wrong way again!! So I had to literally shove her towards her siblings and mom before she got the point...I couldn't just place her, because mom is crazed and will bolt, through the fence, get stuck in the fence and/or trample the piglets. 


Anyway....moving pigs is tough. But w/e. Hopefully they will be grateful for all I've done for them with the new pen and all. If not, I guess I'll get the last laugh either way when they become dinner.


----------



## alsea1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Well that sounds too fun


----------



## secuono (Jun 29, 2013)

It didn't rain, mom found the hut, everyone is doing well!! 
And I managed to leave a rabbit feed bin open, luckily, the chickens didn't notice.


----------



## D1 (Jun 29, 2013)

sounds like the way my luck goes 

and sounds like runt is trying to be hard headed like mom


----------

